# Help with a 94 740IL radiator removal



## NJMC (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone advise if there are details of replacing the radiator on a 94 740IL anywhere......Appears this car is even getting to old for forums..........lol

Appreciate it, as I am trying to decide whether to tackle it my self or pay big time at a garage.

Thanks Mike


----------



## NJMC (Jul 21, 2010)

*update........*

Had some time and decided to remove it.........worse part was actually draining the system......then cleaning the garage up...lol Everything out in 1hr ( parts expected next Monday.

Very surprised at the ease, fit of parts and construction. Even the belt tensioner is free and operable after all these years and miles.

So the whole job with new radiator, new hoses, new belt and oil change comes to less than $300.

I wonder what $300 would have got me at the dealer or local Mech...........lol


----------

